# Do you like your BHM Flashy



## topher38 (May 2, 2008)

wanted to start a thread about flashiness. I have been told I'm flashy guess thats from the pinky ring I wear. but I'd love to know,, you like more flash or less flash. or doesn't matter long as you are having a good time??


----------



## ntwp (May 2, 2008)

Explain more of what you mean by "flashy." Do you mean flashy as in wears lots of "bling," or dresses to the nines, or has a flashy/outgoing personality, or likes to flaunt or spend money?


----------



## topher38 (May 2, 2008)

i'm going for the Bling and dressing to the nines.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 2, 2008)

I dated a BHM who always wore Hawaiian shirts. Seriously he had some flannel etc, but for the most part, Hawaiian shirts...no jewelry flashiness...but flashiness in the loud shirts...then again, maybe that's not flashy maybe that's just loud...hmmm


----------



## topher38 (May 2, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I dated a BHM who always wore Hawaiian shirts. Seriously he had some flannel etc, but for the most part, Hawaiian shirts...no jewelry flashiness...but flashiness in the loud shirts...then again, maybe that's not flashy maybe that's just loud...hmmm



OMG I wear Hawaiian shirts and Jewelry.. Im Loud and Flashy at the same time


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 2, 2008)

LOL

Woohoo!

So Loud and Flashy BHMs, yep I think some folks like that sort of thing.

My current guy is a bit more mild, no loud shirts and no jewelry...but loves to sing.  I like that too...


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 2, 2008)

No.

(Just no, but posts have to be a certain length.)


----------



## topher38 (May 2, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> No.
> 
> (Just no, but posts have to be a certain length.)


SO you like your BHM more stately or reserved?? Not a thing wrong with that.


----------



## topher38 (May 2, 2008)

my fashion is like Guy Fieri from the show Diners drive-ins and Dives if you watch the food shows here in the States


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

*I guess its all good, but I kinda like chill biker clothes, black or jeans / tshirts and very cool, rayon shirts LOW KEY more then *FLASH*...its all about me LOL...I like to be the *BLING* hey......just being honest*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

I generally tend to wear more low key things. It generally fits my personality to be more low key. I tend to wear subdued dark colored short sleeve Italian shirts and linen dress pants when going out or tshirts and jean shorts when home. The flashiest piece of clothing I own is prolly my Yankees jersey.

I do wear a couple of chains and Rolex watch, but those are more because of the sentimentality of the specific items than the "bling" factor. I agree w HD that the girl on my arm should be the "bling". 

I also figure that I am big enough that people see me coming and giving them a visual warning from long distance is somewhat overkill.


----------



## topher38 (May 2, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> I generally tend to wear more low key things. It generally fits my personality to be more low key. I tend to wear subdued dark colored short sleeve Italian shirts and linen dress pants when going out or tshirts and jean shorts when home. The flashiest piece of clothing I own is prolly my Yankees jersey.
> 
> I do wear a couple of chains and Rolex watch, but those are more because of the sentimentality of the specific items than the "bling" factor. I agree w HD that the girl on my arm should be the "bling".
> 
> I'm also figure that I am big enough that people see me coming and giving them a visual warning from long distance is somewhat overkill.



I understand I think being flashy has a lot to do with personality. some of my jobs it was helpful to be flashy some folks enjoy a show..


----------



## Melian (May 2, 2008)

"bling" makes me want to barf....

...but I do like them covered in tattoos. Mohawks, piercings and the like also score a lot of points with me.


----------



## topher38 (May 2, 2008)

Melian said:


> "bling" makes me want to barf....
> 
> ...but I do like them covered in tattoos. Mohawks, piercings and the like also score a lot of points with me.



Well thats flash of a different color.. but I think all thats still flash


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 2, 2008)

Ok if tattoos are flash then Mr. Hawaiian shirt was loud and flashy too...he had the tattoos.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (May 2, 2008)

i like my guys flashy in the tattoo sense of the word, but as far as bling and whatnot... not so much.


----------



## ntwp (May 2, 2008)

My guy has to wear suits to work, and my favorite part is the snazzy tie/shirt combinations he comes up with. He likes to shine his shoes and he wears this "bling"-y looking wristwatch. I love that style on him. There is something very, very sexy about a BHM in a nice looking suit and tie. I love to take off his suit jacket and practically rip him out of his button down shirts (I've ruined a couple of good shirts in my time). But I also adore when he's just lounging around in boxers or an old t-shirt and jeans, which is pretty much anytime he's not working.


----------



## topher38 (May 2, 2008)

So far great answers. I think question like these open up folks to each other cuz there realy is no wrong answers.. but I'm still wearing my bling 
Now to find myself a Gold tooth :doh:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 3, 2008)

topher38 said:


> my fashion is like Guy Fieri from the show Diners drive-ins and Dives if you watch the food shows here in the States



Watching that right now...I can see that, and it's a good amount of flash/bling, or whatevesy.


----------



## avernia (May 3, 2008)

Personally, I like seeing guys in suits and reasonably tasteful casual clothes are generally a good thing. I tend to consider people 'well dressed' when they've chosen clothes with colours and shapes that fit the person's body well - style is a lot more important than fashion. 

I'm having trouble understanding what is meant by 'flashy' here - I guess I would say that if a guy feels comfortable with a certain style then he should cultivate it without thinking too much about whether others will like it. 

I have to confess that I'm not at all into the whole metrosexual thing - if a guy wants to dress like that then thats great for him but personally I find it pretty off putting...something about a man being recognisably 'a man'.


----------



## Melian (May 3, 2008)

ntwp said:


> My guy has to wear suits to work, and my favorite part is the snazzy tie/shirt combinations he comes up with. He likes to shine his shoes and he wears this "bling"-y looking wristwatch. I love that style on him. There is something very, very sexy about a BHM in a nice looking suit and tie. I love to take off his suit jacket and practically rip him out of his button down shirts (I've ruined a couple of good shirts in my time). But I also adore when he's just lounging around in boxers or an old t-shirt and jeans, which is pretty much anytime he's not working.



ooooh yeah, that works too. I *especially* like seeing hardcore guys forced to dress up for some professional/formal function. LOL. They are badass, but vulnerable and can't wait to take off the suit (and neither can I).


----------



## topher38 (May 3, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Watching that right now...I can see that, and it's a good amount of flash/bling, or whatevesy.


Hehe told ya must have something to do with being born in California. many moons ago in Newport Beach... what can I say


----------



## Smite (May 3, 2008)

I'm flashy and trendy and oh my!

Actually I dunno. If I can match I will, but more often than not I just wear a tshirt and some jeans


----------



## flippedover (May 4, 2008)

I don't really like jewelery on men. A bit of sartorial whimsy is OK- like a fedora or a Nehru jacket or moon boots or something- but generally I prefer low-key dressers.


----------



## Nerdzilla (May 4, 2008)

I like me as I am - t-shirt and boxers around the home, and t-shirt and jeans out the house. I only have the two looks, both very casual


----------



## Windom Earle (May 4, 2008)

Black or dark blue scrubs at work.....14th Century replica Franciscan monk's habit in the home, or a white hoody and scrubs when it is warm....ahhhhh....a few bits of lovecraftian buttons or esoteric jeweley from the various Orders to which I belong...uhhhhhh....Oh, I am duller than Hell! How did that happen? I thought I was a wild rebel and now I am a low-key fuss-budget....the pain! :blush:


----------



## cammy (May 5, 2008)

I wear all the **bling** in my family.


----------



## topher38 (May 5, 2008)

cammy said:


> I wear all the **bling** in my family.


Oh come on Cammy some men like Da Bling also


----------



## cammy (May 5, 2008)

topher38 said:


> Oh come on Cammy some men like Da Bling also



Yes, yes - some guys like da bling and I see no cause to object. My hubby prefers to be understated and that works for me.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 5, 2008)

cammy said:


> I wear all the **bling** in my family.



*DITTO...I stated earlier in this thread *I AM HIS BLING*, and as funny as that sounded it did come up in intimate conversation this weekend, and it's defenitely agreed between my BHM/BF and myself, with my full back piece and colorful clothes ..I AM DA BLING*


----------



## topher38 (May 5, 2008)

I think the answers the women are giving are great it helps show the BHM that they don't have to dress like the Pimp or Playa to find someone who will like them. also it would be good to hear from any men who like BHM tells us what they like, also this thread isn't just for the ladies.


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree, I think it depends on the girl. I grew up in a small town, not exactly flashy so I tend to go for the more reserved guys. A t-shirt with the sleeves cut off while they're working in the garage is just as hot as a button down. I really don't like squishys in full on suits. The jackets cover too much belly. I like them dressed down in casual pants or shorts and a t-shirt most of the time. If they're getting dressed up I love the button down shirts with nice khakis or dress pants. I love the way the shirt stretches across their shoulders and their bellies push out the bottom buttons. I like the tattoos and such so piercings are okay but other jewelry is not. It is for girls. Well groomed however is essential. Guys can look casual without looking sloppy. Of course their is the exception when they're greasy and dirty from working in the garage but in general if he's out and about I'll definitely notice if he takes care of himself. I like guys with lots of facial hair but only if they keep it trimmed and neat, just long enough to make it soft. That sounds pretty picky but in general I'm just not attracted to flashy guys. I'm not exactly fashion forward myself so I don't want to be self conscious about how trendy I look when we're out and about.


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Jul 2, 2008)

Does that little flash of belly from under a slightly small t shirt count?? If it does then I like em flashy:wubu:


----------



## topher38 (Jul 2, 2008)

BUTTERFLY said:


> Does that little flash of belly from under a slightly small t shirt count?? If it does then I like em flashy:wubu:


Well I'd be happy to flash ya some belly anytime  .. that being said I enjoy wearing Rings not sure why I'm so into them its just me.. guess I'll do some hand modeling with my silver set and gold set then ask if they are to flashy for all ya..


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 2, 2008)

I tend to dress appropriately for where I go, and don't have any one particular thing that I constantly wear, though I am partial to guayaberas, which just happen to have a very wide range of occassions that they're appropriate for.

As far as flash, I don't typically wear jewelry, but I'm considering a tattoo. I just have a hard time comming up with something meanningful enough to want to look at when I'm 80 and have people wiping my ass for me.


----------



## xm41 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm a jeans & T-shirt guy. I almost never wear a shirt with a collar. I mostly wear black, blue and other darker colors. I never wear jewelry of any kind. I don't even own a watch. I guess I'm the opposite of flashy.

Ron
http://www.myspace.com/xm41


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I dated a BHM who always wore Hawaiian shirts. Seriously he had some flannel etc, but for the most part, Hawaiian shirts...no jewelry flashiness...but flashiness in the loud shirts...then again, maybe that's not flashy maybe that's just loud...hmmm



That's me.
The Hawaiian shirt guy, or dressing "loudly." I usually describe that as "flashy."


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

You Hawaiian shirt guys might wanna check these out:







Guayaberas

These look great on BHMs like us, and you can have a very classy look while retaining the Hawaiian shirt comfort.


----------

